
First issue: “Please delete this repository” - tanrax
I share a Javascript library and in the first issue they tell me to delete it because it makes HTML dirty. What happened to the freedom of Opensource and giving room for innovation? I am deeply disappointed.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tanrax&#x2F;FFNM&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1<p>I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;ll ever share new prototypes or keep them to myself.
======
runjake
Who gives a shit? Close the issue, then block the guy and move on with your
life.

There will always be haters and trolls. Don't let them drag you down. Don't
expend energy and emotion on them. You are not ding anything to hurt them.

------
rikroots
First: please don't abandon sharing your code on GitHub because of this issue.
Other people may find your code useful; some may raise issues that help you
further develop the code.

Second: my approach to receiving bad feedback - and, as a poet, I have wide
experience of this[1] - is to thank the person for their time, and then move
on. For example: "Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to poem X.
Best wishes, Rik". Never, ever, argue with the critics! In this case, assume
the person raising the issue was having a bad day (which is a better
assumption than deciding they're just a jerk/troll/nasty person) - thank them
for taking the time to look at your concept and then close the issue as "won't
fix".

Hope this helps.

[1] My favourite 'review' of one of my (love) poetry chapbooks was: "Don't buy
this book. My friend bought this book and now she's broken up with her
boyfriend" ... if only my words had such power!

------
gitgud
> _" I don't know if I'll ever share new prototypes or keep them to myself."_

Please keep open-sourcing your work, everyone benefits including you. This is
incredibly rare in my experience, and you can see from the reactions that it
is not acceptable behaviour.

On the plus side, many people opensource complex projects to get no feedback
at all, so at least you're rattling a few cages! ;)

------
jjgreen
Friend, let me first say that I'm not a js coder, I don't know whether the
criticisms in that issue are justified or not. It is certainly an unkind
response, if someone doesn't like a library they could suggest improvements or
just ignore it. You would be justified in closing the issue with the comment
"this is not an issue".

That said, even though the words were unkind, you would be wise to ask
yourself if there is any truth in them; do some research on the criticisms
that this guy made. If there is grounds, then you have an opportunity to
improve your library, and more importantly your skills, if not then you have a
coherent argument as to why your approach has merit. Don't do this
immediately, leave GitHub alone for a week and come back to it when you've had
a pause to reflect.

~~~
err4nt
There is some merit to the criticisms, though they were given with a total
lack of tact. Web standards are important and define multiple ways you can
provide custom attributes while still working with valid code and not stepping
all over the platform namespace. By using invalid HTML this makes the job of
web standardization harder, plus users of this code have to practice writing
invalid code and hope the tool fixes it. There's just simply nothing gained
from this design choice when making it valid and future proof would have been
just as easy.

I totally agree with the "ignore the haters" attitude, but I am also in
agreement with the criticism. Maybe this can be an opportunity to improve it
and have it work with valid HTML and then even more good comes from this mis-
handled issue!

------
codegeek
Don't be disappointed. I personally admire people who try anything open
source. Remember that you always have some loud mouthers on the internet who
think they know it better. Do what you need to do and keep going. You will
ultimately always have more people supporting you than idiots like that. Don't
give up because of that 1 guy.

Btw, your response to him was way more dignified than I would have replied if
it was my project :). Close that issue and move on. You will have plenty of
constructive feedback coming your way.

------
ksaj
Professional magicians are perfectly happy using gimmicks and props if it
makes their magic more magical, and helps their shows go off without a hitch
(indeed, that huge machine on the stage probably isn't a real body-destroying
saw, and the roulette gun probably isn't actually able to shoot real live
rounds!). Elitist beginners simultaneously snub their noses and brag about how
they only use the hardest possible methods, because they're just that good,
and they love that there are so many others that'll chime in along with them.

But really it's because they don't really have an audience to worry about
whether their routines are stable and will work reliably every time. They're
only concerned with telling you and everyone in earshot/eyeshot how great they
think themselves to be. It's an opinion of _person_ rather than the quality of
work they do. He's the equivalent of a heckler - nothing to add, no reason to
entertain their opinions.

Comments like his, which are meant to deter people from sharing anything, are
what dirties the water. Not the choice of other peoples' tools.

Anyway, it's the wuh wuh wuh. You'll never see the end of useless naysayers.
Like professional magicians, you just shrug them off in the most hospitable /
tactful way you can, and keep doing what you're doing, knowing that you do
actually have an appreciative audience.

Besides, buddy has "marketing" in his name, but he's clearly lacking in people
skills to pull that off. Don't take advice from people who prove themselves to
be lesser than you.

------
kirubakaran
Thank you for your work, and sharing openly. Please continue to do so.
Remember that most people in the world are kind and appreciative. Don't read
too much into what the toxic vocal minority says. We can't prevent the vocal
minority from being toxic, but we can learn to ignore them. But it is easier
said, than done, I know. Wishing you all the best!

------
atsaloli
Illegitimi non carborundum - don't let the bastards grind you down -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegitimi_non_carborundum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegitimi_non_carborundum)

You are doing great. Thanks for sharing. Keep it going! ;)

------
shahbaby
Really getting tired of the everyone-who-doesn't-think-like-me-is-wrong
culture.

~~~
tdeck
I really don't see the "culture". This is just someone being an overbearing
asshole on the internet. They had people like this back in Usenet days.

~~~
shahbaby
Another example is job interviews where the interviewers often think that
anyone who's good in tech XYZ should know some obscure facts UVW.

------
finnthehuman
>What happened to the freedom of Opensource and giving room for innovation? I
am deeply disappointed.

Averages do not describe the individuals.

I'm sorry the first response to your project was negative, but you are on the
public internet. This kind of thing will happen, there are no barriers or
boundaries strong enough to prevent people from occasionally being
disagreeable or unpleasant.

------
zzo38computer
You don't need to delete it. They have their own opinion that they don't like
it, but you can write it and share it anyways; that they want to delete it is
just their opinion.

------
diehunde
Let's check some of his projects to see if we can give some feedback.

------
MH15
Honestly I kind of like your library! I'm going to look more into it.

------
quickthrower2
Some people are asshats!

------
soganess
From the bottom of their personal site:

"If you're wondering, I hand-wrote the HTML, CSS, and Javascript for this
website (without using any JS libraries)."

Sounds like they are really fun at parties.

...I apologize for the use of ad-hominem in this comment.

~~~
OtterGauze
It's funny, because their website is horrendously broken on mobile.

Now, hmm, I wonder what would've fixed that.

~~~
quickthrower2
CSS?

